# Lopi Answer install



## Sundeep Arole (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are some pics! All trim and everything not yet done, but the fire is burning. I'll post more pics as things progress.
This pic shows the uninstalled stove, and the first break in fire


----------



## Sundeep Arole (Feb 19, 2006)

pre install pic


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Feb 19, 2006)

I dont see anything hotflame. I take it you know that? I wish we could post image tags from photo bucket here. Its alot easier then trying to resize everything. Look forward to seeing your install.


----------



## Sundeep Arole (Feb 19, 2006)

First break in fire


----------



## Sundeep Arole (Feb 19, 2006)

Full blast


----------



## Sundeep Arole (Feb 19, 2006)

Night fire, room at 74, outside 21, house at 69


----------



## Sundeep Arole (Feb 19, 2006)

Finally figured out how to resize pics. Best idea from Elk, email a copy to yourself. Then you can save it any size you want.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 19, 2006)

Crank'er up Hotflame. You have had a long rocky road but it looks like it was worth it.


----------



## warren88 (Feb 19, 2006)

Does this Answer stove have secondary burn  tubes?


----------



## Sundeep Arole (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, it has three of them. I haven't been able to get a pic like Franks, though. From what I recall he had a great secondary burn. I am still fiddling with my air intake / fuel load to see how I can reproduce that.


----------



## Sundeep Arole (Feb 19, 2006)

Put in a full load of logs around 11pm last night. About 80% fiewbox load. Tossed in one more log this morning around 4am, and at 8am it was all burnt down, but coals were still hot and putting a couple more logs in with a few sticks of dry pine brush the fire started right away without fiddling. I say this stove has a six hour useful burn time with the air intake turned close to low.


----------

